# Deluxe Toe Pincher



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope they come up with something this comfy when it's my time!!!! LOL We had all the pieces cut out, put it together yesterday and painted it and then put the final touches on it today. Still need to get some handles, make another skeleton hand (as soon as I can get some more beads) and figure out what to do about his feet, but really happy with how this came up.




























Above is looking toward the foot end.



















Haven't thought of a name for him yet, but his dead ghost wife will be floating somewhere over the coffin.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY nice.......really like the red lining


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks beelce, it was an old velour bed cover that my mum was going to throw out many years ago and I grabbed it because I knew it would make a great coffin liner. It's taken this many years to get the coffin built.......


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool..I really like it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks GREAT!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Headless said:


> Haven't thought of a name for him yet, but his dead ghost wife will be floating somewhere over the coffin.


He looks like a Reginald Von Willingham:jol:

That is one classy coffin with that plush red lining.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is amazing! thats one lucky dead guy!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The coffin looks great. His neck looks slightly uncomfortable. You should prop him up with a pillow.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

D-LUX. Love it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome. I always wanted a Deluxe Toe Pincher. 

I don't even have a butt scratcher in my haunt. LOL So if you want to send that my way, be my guest. LOL


----------

